# flickering lights in one room



## shan2themax (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a bathroom that I just realized the lights flicker... now before this, I had had the electric on in that room maybe 10 minutes, and I thought that the light was bad becuase it went off, but then I plugged in a floor lamp in there so I could see and the floor lamp flickered, I immediately turned the breaker off and have not turned it back on.... my initial thinking is that possibly a wire is loose, but then, I was wondering.... if the ceiling light and the outlet both flicker.... is it something more?   Now, I am going to check both the light switch and the outlet on Thursday, I work the next three days and just dont have the time... everyone here knows to not bother the breaker box.   Lets just pretend that everything is fine with the switch and outlet,  what would I check next?  It is a ceiling light, could they share electricity in the ceiling and something be loose?  ( I dont have a full understanding of where things are joined together inside the walls),  Can I turn off the main power breaker and take that breaker out and check to see if something is loose there, or am a thinking incorrectly?

Now, to complicate this situation, the half bathroom behind this bathroom is where the roof had leaked through the ceiling (please see gallery photos), there are no stain marks in the bathroom that I am questioning and because of the leak, I have not attempted to use electricity and that breaker is currently off also, (I didnt want to cause myself undo problems).  So, if all things look good at the switch, outlet and breaker.... I am thinking that I should go into the attic and look at the wiring,  is that correct?  I know that this post has had alot of questions... but if you could please try and answer each one either individually or collectively, I would appreciate it bunches!!!!!


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 8, 2007)

Roof leaks can lead to corrosion of the wires. This can have the effect you described. The problem may be in the junction boxes at the ceiling lights.

possibly


----------

